# Our babies!



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

So it looks like my husband and I will be getting our first home soon! We will know by the end of this week if all the loan paperwork went through ok.

Our new house will have a gorgeous sunroom for the birds, and I've just about got my hubs convinced that we should keep Petree, our little whiteface baby  Spike and Cera, our other two babies, should be normals and already have homes lined up! I have been handling all 3 babies from day one and they are sweethearts.

I'm so happy about little Petree. He/she is a total sweetie and I'm so happy we'll probably keep him. Petree being a boy would be good, since I think male whitefaces are stunning (he's a normal too, and his grey is really dark) and he'll also be split cinnamon. But a girl would be great too; I've never had a tame cuddly girl tiel before. I've had two boys, and Callie was an aviary bird and not particularly tame.

Anyway, a couple of pics!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are looking SO good! I'm glad you may be keeping one too, gives you an excuse to find him/her a friend down the line lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

how adorable


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Verry Cute. Look at their heads back expecting to be fed!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

One word....cute!!!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

They are cuties.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Roxy, I weighed Spikey last night (the oldest) and that little porker was 89.6 grams! He's 12 days old! I also noticed that Spike has a feather opening up that looks cinnamon, not grey, which would mean Daddybird has to be split cinnamon.

They have been doing great and I am so relieved. I will probably put the nest box away, unless they lay again right away, until I see what the temp is going to be like in the sunroom during the summer. My current apartment is about 75 degrees, and some afternoons my babies sit away from each other in the box and seem a little warm. No panting or flush, and Mom and Dad both have access to water and a bathing dish.

But thanks all!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O goodness he is a little porker lol. But so cute!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I think I am in love!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Haha, they have so much personality, even as young as they are!

Check out Petree attempting a jailbreak lol.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol, run away baby (or should I say waddle away?)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww so cute


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

They are very cute! i love fluffy babies


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

They always waddle over to me and want to be held or cuddled. Last night they all fell asleep in my hands while Mama and Daddy bird were preening.

I'm really starting to think Spike might be a cinnamon. All of his pins are lighter than Petree's, and the feathers opening up look like a cocoa brown, not grey. How exciting!

I can't wait until the babies feather out and I can try wing spot sexing.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

If Spike is a Cinnamon and momma isn't then Spike is a girl.. Might want to think about changing the name.... Spikette? LOL


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Mama is a visual cinnamon split whiteface and pied, Daddy is a normal grey split whiteface and maybe cinnamon...so Spike could be either gender?


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Petrie/Petree's rock!! <3 
congrats on the babies!


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks all! I had to tape up the youngest, Cera's wing tonight. Baby girl has angel wing


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

What is an angel wing? 

They are so cute!!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

oh so very cute.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Lulu, if you search angel wing in cockatiels it should bring up a thread here. It's a joint weakness that makes their wings droop. It's was pure **** taping up her wings. She's a week old and fought me so hard. My husband had to help me, and I was in tears by the time I was done. She was pitiful and scared. She kept cuddling into my hand and wanting me to stop messing with her wings.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Poor baby.. But she will be so happy you did it later when she is learning how to fly.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I sure hope so. And I stand corrected, she's almost 10 days old I'm thinking lol.

More eggs with the shell on for Mama and Daddybird, and I also gave her a supplemental feed this morning with some cuddlebone scraped in. I had to re-tape her wings and it was a little easier. Luckily I had yesterday off, as well as today and Sunday. So I can watch her and re-tape as necessary. They look a little better already.

Thanks for the kind words; she's very active and I think she'll get stronger muscles quickly.


----------

